# New 10 Gallon Betta Tank



## SarlinDescent (Jun 1, 2015)

So I had my betta in a 15 gallon community tank. After learning several lessons with my first tank 3/4 months ago, I am scrapping the current 15 and moving the betta to a 10g and the rest to a 40b.

Here is a shot of the 15g that's getting re-purposed:









There are 2 pieces of driftwood, 1 huge and 1 small forming the hardscape. The plants consist of:

Floating:
Red Root Floaters

Foreground:
S Repens

Background (R&L)L
Crypt Wendtii Bronze

On Driftwood/Buce List:
2 x Silver Powder
2 x Dark Achilles/Dark Skeleton King
2 x Kedagang Classic Round
3 x Arrogant Blue Mini
1 x Lamandau Mini Red ‘Valerie’
3 x Lamandau Mini Purple
2 x Lamandau Mini Brown
2 x Lamandau Mini Dark Magenta
2 x Mini Velvet
2 x Theia Gray
2 x Theia Purple
3 x Dark Godzilla
3 x Giant Dark Velvet
1 x Giant Centipede
5 x Quovadis "Icy Blue"
1 x Aridarum “Purple Underleaf”
2 x Brownie Fire Bird
1 x Brownie Metalica
1 x Brownie Phantom
1 x Brownie Royal Blue
1 x Sekadau Velvet
1 x Theia brown
1 x red wave
1 x brownie upper ghost
2x Brownie Blue
1x Kedagang 2011
1x blue rose
2x Brownie phoenix
2x Super blue
2x Green Swords
1x Super mini aridarum
2x Theia Blue
2x Sanggau mini
2x Entikong
1x theia round
1 x brownie ghost


Possible additions:
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana "Petite"
Java Moss

Personal Desk:









Initial setup:









Mini Setup for Cycling:









Starting to scape:


















I will be working on this more after work .....


----------



## SarlinDescent (Jun 1, 2015)

Getting closer. The rest will need glued.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice; thanks so much for sharing!

Never tried Buce but have been very tempted.


----------

